# issy order from oz



## Hen

~i'm thinking of putting in an issy order direct from oz as I was a bit disappointed by the aplix prints that c&c have. :( would anyone else be interested? the more nappies ordered in one go the cheaper the postage is per nappy :thumbup:
x

Hen - black owls, chooks and mushy - all aplix
Lliena - ariel little mermaid and redflies - both aplix
ThatGirl - barney IN SNAPS??, blue winnie in snaps and retro owls in velcro
Mommy43 - Pretty Velcro
MandaRhino - Mushy and small owls - both snaps


----------



## Lliena

if your doing it soon yep I really want an Ariel little mermaid one and theres only one in stock in applix but I cant justify £26 for the nappy and postage lol!


----------



## Hen

Was aiming to do it in the next 24 hours or so. there's a couple I wnaat that i don't want to miss out on!! If we can get 5 nappies ordered in total then the cost per nappy (inc postage from oz, bu tnot in uk) come to about £20.50 which seems much more reasonable to me!!


----------



## tannembaum

Ohh I would be interested!!! But I think I would have to wait till my Oct pay day as I've bought 3 Issys this month with borrowed money (maternity pay sucks :()


----------



## Lliena

Ooh £20.50 is much more reasonable, come on ladies!! :D


----------



## Hen

I'll update the first post to show who's ordering what!!

ps If we get 10 nappies together then it drops to about £18.50 ........

pps Is it sad that I've made a spreadsheet??!!


----------



## Lliena

hahaha no not sad! ok maybe a bit :p

I'll message Yas and see if theres any she wants :)


----------



## Lliena

Jetters will be on as soon as she has fed K hehe!


----------



## twiggy56

you know if you ask michelle direct she'l include the nappies your after in Alix's next batch?


----------



## Lliena

Yeah but how long would they take to come then? :haha:


----------



## Hen

ooo, I didn't know that!! might be another option! 

Just realised Lliena that your issy is in stock whereas mine are preorders. would you be ok to wait for it for a while? I think the preorders are going to be sent out in about 4 weeks.


----------



## Jetters

I want a preorder one as well please- day retro owls aplix :D


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I can wait for it :D

Actually can I have ariel and preorder redflies :D


----------



## Jetters

Oh bugger it go on then i'll have a day lizards aplix, too- how much will it be in total and do we need to pay today even though they are preorders? There's a 15% discount on our preorder ones too Hen :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

how bad are we? :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

With pre orders do you pay just before they're sent out?? If so, I'm in :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

it says on the site they have to be paid for now x


----------



## tannembaum

:cry: I'm out then


----------



## Hen

you sure hun? pm me and we could sort somethign out funds wise if you like?


----------



## Hen

working on an exchange rate of £1 is $1.649aus then the cost for 6 nappies (5 pre order and 1 in stock with 10% cloth nappy hunt discount) plus postage from oz will be: 
Jetters - 2 preorder nappies - £41.03
Lliena - 1 preorder and 1 in stock - £41.94

If we get more ordered the postage will now stay the same ($50 for more than 5 nappies) so they will get a bit cheaper for each extra one!!


----------



## Lliena

Cool I worked it out to £33ish for my nappies and then you split postage between us and add that on so £41 is cool by me and thanks for using your cloth nappy code for my instock one :D

When do you need the money?


----------



## Hen

I'll order this evening to give as many people the chance as possible, so if you could have the funds with me by say 7pm? Is that ok?


----------



## Lliena

yep just pm me when you need them hun and I will send it across :)


----------



## Jetters

Me too x


----------



## tannembaum

Hen said:



> you sure hun? pm me and we could sort somethign out funds wise if you like?

Was that msg for me??


----------



## Lliena

I think it was :)


----------



## Jetters

Actually I'm SO sorry Hen and Lliena, but I really can't afford any more nappies and I just bought a new Issy last night :( don't hate me, but I have to pull out, i'm so sorry :(


----------



## Lliena

It's ok hun dont worry we still have time to see if anyone else wants in :)


----------



## ThatGirl

im interested


----------



## Hen

that's ok. I'm meant to be on a napy amnesty atm, but you can see how well that's going :D.

Tannembaum - yes that was for you, sorry. not quite on top form today!


----------



## ThatGirl

oh i dont have funds i thought it was like when jac ordered we paid c&c when they arrived i wanted winnie :(


----------



## tannembaum

Hen said:


> that's ok. I'm meant to be on a napy amnesty atm, but you can see how well that's going :D.
> 
> Tannembaum - yes that was for you, sorry. not quite on top form today!

PM'd you :D


----------



## Hen

PM'd you back :D


----------



## Hen

Do you know what the postage is like if you do that TG? I'm happy too, but I haven't ordered from C&C before (not allowed to go there or we'll need a second mortgage!!) so would feel a bit uncomfy asking for special imports on the first order!!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oooooooooooh, my mum is gonna KILL me!

Where do i see the prints? x


----------



## Lliena

On there website hun :) Go to the pre order bit on the side of the page.


----------



## Hen

lol!! https://www.issybearnappies.com.au most of the really lovely prints are under pre order for either aplix or poppers!

come on, you know you wnat to ;) :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oooh, i dunno! Has anyone tried the applix?


----------



## Lliena

Apparently it works really well Jetters has some for K and thats what Im going for with Avalon :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

And how much does it work out per nappy? Sorry for all tge questions!


----------



## Hen

it depends how many we order, but at the moment, it's about £20 per nappy. the cost will only come down though, so that's rpetty much the max. (although doesn't include postage within the UK)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Think i'll have to pass :cry: my mum is getting angry about nappies and might actually throw me out!


----------



## mandarhino

This is tempting but the one I really, really want seems to be sold out on pre-orders. It's this one 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7158942&id=70727905125&ref=fbx_album

If it shows up again on the site I'd be in. I was really hoping this was one of the ones C&C would get in.


----------



## Hen

Am I just being blind, I can't see it anywhere on their site, it's gorgeous though!!


----------



## mandarhino

Nope sadly they seem to have sold out of it on the Issy site at the moment. Am kicking myself for not seeing if it could be sent on the C&C. Didn't know you could do that at the time.


----------



## Hen

Nope nor me, but I'll know for next time ;)


----------



## Hen

Right the order is in, but Michelle is happy for us to add more nappies to it as it won't be shipped for a while. So if anyone wants to add an Issy to our order then just let me know!!


----------



## tannembaum

Sorry I could'nt get the money together, thanks for trying to help though hen x


----------



## mandarhino

I'll watch the site and see if any new ones go up. Do you know roughly when the last possible date to get an order in will be? Thanks for organising this.


----------



## mommy43

i like the pretty (with cows on)how much would it work out) n what about postage with in uk? sorry if i missed it somewhere


----------



## Hen

The cost of the nappy and getting it here from Oz will be about £20 ~(depends on no of nappies ordered). UK postage will be about £2. If you do want it, can you let me know today as the offer closes midnight tonight (oz time), :flower:


----------



## mandarhino

Ok just checked again and my favourite is still not there. Boo. Hope the order goes well. :thumbup:


----------



## ThatGirl

i dont get paid till next week but i want blue winnie the pooh x


----------



## ThatGirl

i want barney, blue winnie in snaps and retro owls in velcro how much would it be for the three do you think? x


----------



## mommy43

im in i want the pretty velcro :) what do i do now who do i pay


----------



## Lliena

You need to pay Hen and payment has to be paid now not when they arrive :) She should be online at some point today I reckon, she normally is :D


----------



## ThatGirl

depends when shes ordering depends if im in


----------



## Hen

the 15% off ends at midnight tomorrow (26th) oz time, so can order between now and then at $25.50 per nappy. after that it will increase back up to $30 per nappy I assume. 

mommy43 - pm'd you!


----------



## ThatGirl

im happy to pay $30 per nappy


----------



## Hen

The first part of the order has already gone in. but Michelle is happy for us to add to it, so I don't see any problem with it being later. Will have to do some sums to work out how much it would be exactly for nappies at $30. Will do that once Lottie is down for the evening and let you know if that's ok?


----------



## ThatGirl

i can order myself no problem :)


----------



## Lliena

Then im not sure you can be in on this order hun as its hen thats organising it and can add to it x


----------



## ThatGirl

no i meant if i cant be ill order direct from her myself and have them sent to my address


----------



## Hen

Right - Michelle is the lovliest person on the planet, and says that we can hae the nappies at the $25.50 cost until our order is complete. So That girl you'll be able to get them at that price later in the week and I can still add them to our order which will keep the postage costs to a minimum. How does that sound?


----------



## mommy43

am i too late was waiting for another pm


----------



## ThatGirl

yep no problem hun tell me total and ill send once cheque clears x


----------



## Hen

Not too late at all mommy43. Was just waiting to hear back from Michelle. When thatgirl is sure its all ok then I'll order both of yours at the same time to cut down on teh work for michelle. It also igves me a chance to work out how much everyone will owe as the numbers will have changed slightly with extra nappies! Hope that's ok with everyone?


----------



## Lliena

Yep thast fine with me hun as it means I might get a bit of a refund hehe :D


----------



## ThatGirl

fine with me so im poppers
blue winnie the pooh
barney

velcro retro owls x


----------



## Hen

Lovely. When will you be able to send funds over? Just so I can let Michelle know when to expect additional nappies to be added?


----------



## ThatGirl

cheque should be cleared by friday so to be save will say friday if they clear before will send before x


----------



## mommy43

i couldnt get online can u pm me to pay if im still in time


----------



## Lliena

Theres still time hun i think :)


----------



## mandarhino

Hi Hen
I've pm'd you...


----------



## mommy43

me too


----------



## Hen

Right. I've updated the first post with the list of who is having what. could you all please check that I've got your orders correct. 

I've emailed Michelle to double check what the postage will be, I think it's going to work out to be $50 total, but I want to double check with Michelle before I send out final amounts that people owe. I won't include UK postage at this stage if that's ok with everyone as I am not sure how much they weigh and so will need to calculate that once I get them.

Everyone who wants nappies that is on that list will be pm'd once I've got confirmation from Michelle on postage with a total that they owe and my paypal details. I will be putting the final order in on Friday so would like payment before that (ThatGirl, I know you're paying on Friday)

Any problems or queries give me a shout :D
x


----------



## nervouspains

Hen- can you send me the link?
Id love to have a quick look at what i could order? 
If theres anything Id like- I would deffo love to be apart of this order :D
thanks!


----------



## Hen

pm#d you hun!


----------



## ThatGirl

yes hun barney is snaps aswell


----------



## Hen

Well I had an email back from Michelle re postage, and it made me sit down!! For 11 nappies the total postage is going to cost $98.65 (or $8.97 per nappy). On the other hand it means that if you'd paid full price for the nappies then it's the equivalent of paying $3.47 for postage, which does make it sound a bit better!

Can you let me know whether you still want to go ahead and I'll order the remaining nappies today.

Thanks

Hen


----------



## mandarhino

Hi Hen,
What will the total £ price for the nappy be when UK postage costs are included in for you to mail on to us?


----------



## ThatGirl

sorry for delay im in can u send me total x


----------



## ThatGirl

now ordered from c&c as no 1 contacted me


----------

